# AEM cold air intake



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

I wanted to tell you guys about my experience with AEM. I have a 1997 200sx se-r. I wanted to get rid of the warm air intake i had on the car, and i wanted something different from hotshot and place racing. I ordered up a blue cai from coximports for a 91-94 se-r. I installed the intake on tuesday night with no problems at all! After installation the car is more quiet at idle and absolutely roars at full throttle. It drives alot smoother then the wai and has alot more power!! So anyone looking for an alternative cai and doesnt mind spending a little more money the aem is an excellent choice.


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

thanks for the info, i've thought about switching to the aem...adam


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

there awesome because they also have bypass valves which dont let water get into engine


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^ But does drop the Hp.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

actually u dont use the bypass valve.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Those AEM cold air intakes with the bypass valve: Does that thing work only when the filter is completely submerged? Those are the only tests I've ever seen and/or read about. I'd think that the water would still be injested into the engine if it simply just splashed on the filter on one side of it. I dunno. CAI for the track on a dry day and a short ram intake for the street anytime. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

A splash shouldn't bother it just for the fact that's why they oil the fiter. 1. For the water, and 2 for the dirt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

I've been reading these type of posts for a few days now... and I can't help but wonder why people will spend many hundreds of dollars for aftermarket "hi-performance" parts that only yield a few more horsepower. This CAI mod perhaps give you 3HP more... so that means that it's about $50 per HP and a overall HP gain of perhaps 2%. Too rich for my blood... to say nothing of the problems that aftermarket equipment has because it was not designed/tested to the stringent OEM standards.




200silvia said:


> *I wanted to tell you guys about my experience with AEM. I have a 1997 200sx se-r. I wanted to get rid of the warm air intake i had on the car, and i wanted something different from hotshot and place racing. I ordered up a blue cai from coximports for a 91-94 se-r. I installed the intake on tuesday night with no problems at all! After installation the car is more quiet at idle and absolutely roars at full throttle. It drives alot smoother then the wai and has alot more power!! So anyone looking for an alternative cai and doesnt mind spending a little more money the aem is an excellent choice. *


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

well thats your opinion, if you dont want to spend "hundreds" on mods then dont just dont tell us about it


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: AEM cold air intake*



bgriffey said:


> *I've been reading these type of posts for a few days now... and I can't help but wonder why people will spend many hundreds of dollars for aftermarket "hi-performance" parts that only yield a few more horsepower. This CAI mod perhaps give you 3HP more... so that means that it's about $50 per HP and a overall HP gain of perhaps 2%. Too rich for my blood... to say nothing of the problems that aftermarket equipment has because it was not designed/tested to the stringent OEM standards. *


I see your point, but it all depends on the application. If you have a small motor, you'll get small gains, but if you have a larger motor, you'll get larger gains. But the percentage gained might still be the same. I dunno. I suck at math. Anyway, it's a hobby for a lot of people, but on a different level. Some people can afford to modify their Ferrari while others may only be able to afford to modify their Geo Metro (if possible). Besides all that, if you're mildly modifying your compact, most likely those are your competitors - not Mustangs and Camaros unless you THINK your car is that fast. I'm sure you already know all that, but I understand exactly what you're saying. I'm trying to save to buy a car that's already fast out of the factory, so I only have to do minor bolt-ons: I,H,E. I'm a NISSAN man, but I really want an NSX. Used ofcourse - in my case, REALLY used. To me, that is the ultimate starter kit - for an NA buff such as myself.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm thinking about getting the AEM also. I think a lot of people have had good luck with them.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: AEM cold air intake*



bgriffey said:


> *I've been reading these type of posts for a few days now... and I can't help but wonder why people will spend many hundreds of dollars for aftermarket "hi-performance" parts that only yield a few more horsepower. This CAI mod perhaps give you 3HP more... so that means that it's about $50 per HP and a overall HP gain of perhaps 2%. Too rich for my blood... to say nothing of the problems that aftermarket equipment has because it was not designed/tested to the stringent OEM standards. *


The one thing that I would say about that is the gain may not be in the horsepower but more in the feel of the car. I haven't gotten a CAI for my Spec yet, but I used to have a dodge dakota with the 318 and I got a K and N Filtercharger with the heat shield and it didn't really make the truck any more powerful, HP wise, but it allowed it to attain higher RPM's quicker. Team that with exhaust and your car will not only be more efficient but will let you accelerate more than before. May sound stupid but I noticed a big difference in my experience.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

I know exactly what you're sayin'. I used to have a '68 Chevy Nova and I put in a K&N filter - round universal style and the response was noticeable. Not 50 more HP, but noticeable. I think being that we both had V8 engines may have had a little something to do with it. It just seems as though American V8's respond so well to simple bolt-ons. Anyway, I know what you mean, but I don't know if I can ever leave NISSAN now. I've never owned such good vehicles! In my experience, none of my other cars (10 American cars) ever came close to the satisfaction I've gotten from NISSAN.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

89Joe said:


> *I know exactly what you're sayin'. I used to have a '68 Chevy Nova and I put in a K&N filter - round universal style and the response was noticeable. Not 50 more HP, but noticeable. I think being that we both had V8 engines may have had a little something to do with it. It just seems as though American V8's respond so well to simple bolt-ons. Anyway, I know what you mean, but I don't know if I can ever leave NISSAN now. I've never owned such good vehicles! In my experience, none of my other cars (10 American cars) ever came close to the satisfaction I've gotten from NISSAN. *


I love the muscle of american cars but the quality and inginuity of japanese cars. I don't know about the CAI for the nissan's cuz I haven't put them on but there's one way to find out, put one on! Later.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Cant use the bypass item on the Nissan. No room before the MAF and it cant go between the MAF and the TB.


----------



## Sentron89 (Jun 28, 2007)

well i just got a quick question... whats better for a 98 sentra a short ram intake or a cold air intake??


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

cold air is best for HP increase.


----------

